# Doeling cries when she pees



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a 4 week old ND doeling that cries when she pees. She has no temp, no off colored urine, etc. She is a bottle baby. She seems normal, other than she had a rough start. She pees alot, and squats several times afterwards, like she is still trying to go, with no more results. She baaas the whole time like it is painful. My question is: is she just being a diva, or is there something to this? What can I do for her?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

How is her poo? Could she be constipated?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe a UTI?


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

A doeling wouldn't be a "diva" or a "drama queen". The other goats wouldn't care. If she is crying out when urinating, something is wrong. How old is she? Check her umbilical cord. I had a doeling a few years ago with a soggy, wet umbilcal area a week after birth. I took her to the vet and she had a ureter issue that was causing her to leak urine from her umbical cord. It was a very minor procedure and she was right as rain. I caught it before infection/sepsis set in. She had no fever, was behaving normally. We all need to weigh the "cost" of the animal compared to the "cost" of the vet visit.


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for the replies. Tootsie Roll is not constipated, no fever, eats well, urine is clear and copious, plays normally. Her umbilical seems to be fine, ie: dry, shriveled.

I also wondered about UTI. If that were the case, what are your suggestions for treatment? 

One concern is the squatting to pee several times after she has already peed. She stays in that position for a minute or two each time, but nothing more comes out.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would give her an herbal antispasmodic. A drop of Lobelia tincture in her bottle for a day and see what happens. 
Something is causing additional spasms of the urinary sphincter. 
What kind of rough start? It might be relevant.
Lee


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Lee, thank you! Tootsie Roll was the smallest of quads. She was weak at birth. The girl that had her said she could not get her to eat more than 2 ounces 2xday. She was going to put her down and asked if I wanted her. I told her I would like to give it a try. When I got her she was hunched, constipated, and not wanting to eat. I gave her 1cc mylanta for her tummy, vitamin B complex injections 2xday, poly visol and BS in her bottle. I also did a round of Dimethox 40%. She is now happy, playing, sucking down her bottles 5-7 ounce, 4xday with a pinch of BS. She has gained 1 1/2 pounds in 1 1/2 weeks. Everything is normal with her, except the peeing thing. I also just drenched her with 1/16 cc of AC mixed with cherry snow cone syrup. I have to ask where I would find that antispasmodic? Health food store? Again, thank you for your insight.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes Donna most health food stores will have it in tincture form. A couple of drops is plenty twice a day. Be conservative with dosage as it can act as a sedative and emetic but it will relieve spasms.
Sounds like you have made a wonderful turnaround in her and hoping this will pass as well. 
Some probios will be helpful as well and good idea to keep on with the bs in the bottle. If you can some yogurt in each bottle would be good- well whole live yogurt that is. 
If you go to a whole foods store pick up some slippery elm too- it can soothe irritated tissues from one end to the other. For UTI potential see if she will drink a bit of cranberry and if not drench her with a bit in a dosing gun a few times a day. If she does not improve perhaps take a urine sample to your vet for bacterial id and treat with antibiotics appropriate to the infection if there is one. 
Best luck
Lee


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, again. I will get those things when I go to town. I do have yogurt and probios and have been giving her that.


----------



## Genevieve Mente (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi - did you ever find anything out about this? I have a doeling, about six months old, who does the same thing, but not every time she pees. The area can look red and sometimes has a small sore on it, but that doesn't seem to indicate whether she is going to cry when she pees. I have looked at all the UC information I can find, and I don't think that is it, and have suspected a UTi. Did you ever find out if your doe had a UTI and if so, how did you treat it? Thanks so much.


----------

